# NEED DX Code HELP!



## atozkidz (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know dx for Red Reflex of the eye/s???


----------



## keke74 (Mar 19, 2010)

Since Red reflex of the eye refers to reddish-orange reflection from the eye's retina, I would use 362.89. You may want to try posting this under the Diagnosis Coding thread as well to see what other responses you may get. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## coder1956 (Mar 20, 2010)

atozkidz said:


> Does anyone know dx for Red Reflex of the eye/s???


Could you tell us the sentence that contained red reflex? 

I believe it is normal and would not be a diagnosis.


----------



## coder1956 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jeeze-I just realized that the year of this post was 2007.

Sorry


----------

